# LUCILE, ROSIE AND THE SCATMAT



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well you know about Rosie's little buddy, Josie Wales the kitten. Up to the past few days, Rosie has not paid any attention to the litterbox. It is a covered on and I never thought she would because she won't stick her head in or under anything. Well, the last few days, she has had her head in the litterbox. Not touching anything; but looking real interested. So, last night I had this bright idea to get out the scatmat that I had and put it in front of the littler box. I thought through everything--like shutting up the kitten somewhere else. Not a good thing for the kitten to be afraid of the litterbox. Like a dummy, I was in the bathroom with the offending box and the scatmat in both hands. and like a bigger dummy, I turned it on while holding a big wad of it. Yeah, i got shocked over and over because I couldn't get untangled from it. You would have thought that I was snake bit the amount of commotion and hollering I was doing. I finally dropped it in front of the box--still on and went to get sleeping husband to come turn it off. Course when I opened the bathroom door Rosie and Josie Wales came running in to see what was wrong with mommy. I wasn't so brain-damaged that I couldn't stop Josie from getting on the **** thing; but Rosie did. It schocked her and she ran between husbands legs and out the door, and Josie is scratching me to get away.

Husband can't figure out the emergency and didn't know why I was yelling turn it off. Well, after laughing his head off, did turn it off. I put Josie down and she promptly checked out her littlerbox to make sure I hadn't damaged it. Rosie won't go in the bathroom--there is something BAD in there and she doesn't want to confront it again. I learned not to touch the scatmat (not that we will ever see it again) while turning it on. So, I guess the problem is solved. Oh yes, husband is still laughing at me. Fun times in the Smith household.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol. Wish you had video


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:I had no idea what a it was so I looked up Scatmat, to quote:

ScatMat Automatic Indoor Pet Training Mat uses a mild and harmless static pulse to safely and effectively teach your pet to stay away from areas you want to protect. Simply place the ScatMat in any area you want your pet to avoid, and switch it on. The ScatMat responds to your pet's touch with a *mild, harmless static pulse*. Pets soon learn which areas to keep away from. With three intensity levels, ScatMat is suitable for any sized cat or dog.

Was yours on high? ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

It delivered a shock as good as the electric fence. Course I had part of it rolled up in one hand and was holding the other end. I had used it before with another cat that we had and it only took one time for it to learn not to get on my couch--now I know why!

Oh I think the operative sentence in the instructions above are "set it down...turn it on.."
I wish I had video also, we could win a big prize in this house.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

ound: I *knew* you would not disappoint!! Another great story. Yes, video would have been great! Maybe you should think about installing cameras throughout your house!! ound:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for my "laugh of the day"!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

UPDATE: I am canning tomatoes today and in the middle of the process, I had to follow my son to leave his vehicle at the mechanics. I just dropped everything and walked out. When I got back, the first thing I noticed was the torn paper towels on the floor, then the tomato peelings all over the house. Rosie's little outlaw buddy had got on the counter and pushed off the pan of peelings and the roll of paper towels. I suppose that when the two of them figured out the the peelings were not some wonderful food that I was keeping them from having, Rosie must have told Josie to get her the towels before mommy came home and they both got in trouble.

Well that didn't work--they both are in trouble. I swear Rosie gets Josie to get her things that she can't reach. And Josie being brain-damaged does it for her. Well, when the husband gets home the dreaded scatmat is coming out once again. I will get him to put it on the counter and then turn it on. (it would ticklle me is he forgets and holds it after turning it on).


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

It may not be Josie doing the dirty work. I have to make sure all chairs for the table and bar are turned so Smarty cannot get in then to get on the table or kitchen counters. She will at any given time if there is anything there she wants. She has eaten half a chocolate cake, Thanksgiving turkey carcass, bread, potato chips and dip, bacon grease soaked paper towels ($200 vet bill on this one), etc, etc. A few tomato peels don’t seem so bad.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

No it is that outlaw. I have bar stools and Rosie can't get on them. But wait it gets better. Just this past hour I have been vaccumning my sitting room. Seems that Josie decided to get the only potted plant that I have down from a shelf way up high. She turned it over and dirt all over the chair below, the chair rail, down the furnace vents and then Rosie played in it and strewed it all over the rest of the floor. They were so proud of themselves. And when I was vacumning, Rosie ran circles around me the whole time. I am about to lose it today. I can't make this stuff up. Their daddy is doing the relay for life thing tonight; but just wait until he gets home. I wish. He will do what he did with the children--laugh. The little angels are asleep on my bed for now.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Do we have a picture of Josie the Outlaw? I don't remember one.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

No I don't have a camera and husband has his with him all the time. He took one of her last night stalking the chickens; but he didn't download to the computer. I am just going to buy one for myself, got any recommendations. It has to be simple.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lucile, what a riot! I am sorry for you, but the visuals.... man! LOL


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Lucille, I adore your stories! As for a camera recommendation, I have a Kodak EasyShare Z1485 and love it. VERY easy to use. I think I paid around $150.00 for it with the rechargable battery/charger set at Sam's Club.

On another note....I have your audio books to send back but seem to have lost your address. Could you pm it to me?


----------

